
iWoz: Woz talks stories from his autobiography (intro by Andy Hertzfeld!) - gyro_robo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=383231378223541436
======
gyro_robo
Andy Hertzfeld (billed as "The first Macintosh programmer...ever" by NerdTV)
runs Folklore.org, a collection of early Macintosh stories from the trenches.

<http://folklore.org/>

<http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/shows/>

